# Anwendung Starten/Stoppen



## h4dhunTer (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich weis nicht, ob ich das Richtige Forum getroffen haben  .

Es geht darum, dass ich mir vor 2 Tagen ein VServer mit Linux gehohlt habe und nun Shoutcast Server betreibe. Ich möchte nun bei einer Bestellung einen Shoutcast Server starten.
Ist das mit PHP auf einem Linux Server möglich
Meine Verzeichnisse:
Homepage =  /srv/www/vhosts/domain/httpdocs/
Shoutcast = /home/shoutcast/
Da wir nun schon dabei sind (ist zwar kein PHP-Forum) kann ich die Config die auch im Shoutcast Server ist, mit PHP bearbeiten?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Oktober 2006)

Ja, Du kannst Anwendungen mit PHP starten.
Ja, Du kannst Dateien mit PHP bearbeiten.

Ich glaube Dein Problem wird eher die Realisierung sein. Vielleicht solltest Du mal im Jobforum fragen ob Dir jemand etwas in der Form programmieren würde


----------

